# Oops! I Made A Mistake



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

There was an error in the measurements for the Adirondack chair. If you copied these please check later and I will repost the corrected plans. I'm sorry if this caused any problems. :'(

THE PLANS HAVE BEEN CORRECTED


----------

